# Celexa/Klonopin-not a fan of SSRI's



## Ups AndDowns (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey people,
Was wondering if anyone had any experience taking celexa with klonopin. I have been prescribed klonopin for over a year... dosing varies as i build up tolerance very quickly to just about anything (used to drink a gallon of vodka at a time as a kid to myself-quit that crap of course). So i basically take the K-pin as needed.

I keep getting close enough to see the light at the end of the SA tunnel only to fall back down again-im sure you guys know how easy it is to backslide. (just lost my job, been sittin in the house for the most part the last 2 weeks=backslide)

Went to see the doc on tuesday, told him i was pretty depressed about losing my job, and he shoves a prescription of celexa into my hand even though i have tried paxil before with ill results-and he knows i dont like A.D.'s (but when i was taking paxil i was not prescribed any benzos as i was pretty young and the doc at the time probobly feared addiction.)

Took a 20 mg pill of celexa the past 3 days, experiencing some diarhea/ increased anxiety without k-pin just like when taking paxil(although that settled down once the paxil took effect) and if its anything like paxil I'm thinking about quiting while I'm ahead. Unless the combination of SSRI's with benzos works good for SA-- and i mean REAL SA, social phobia a better word for it, i just dont see a point to wait for my emotions to be castrated all over again. Unless the combo of SSRI's/Benzos truly helps more then benzos alone, i don't want to feel like a living robot like i did on paxil, just not worth it IMO.

To uncomplicate things, has anyone found it even better to be on an SSRI with benzos rather then a benzo alone? Specifically celexa or lexapro? I don't care about depression it comes and it goes, its the anxiety i'm focusing on.
-Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try Adderall XR if you can get it from your doc, it works great on depression and anxiety.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

St. John's Wort gives a nice antidepressant effect without the same degree of sexual side effects, insomnia, and emotional numbing as the SSRIs. YMMV. Of course, SJW does next to nothing for anxiety.


----------



## Ups AndDowns (Nov 20, 2008)

I appreciate the comments.... i don't want adderall as i already hate having to take K-pin.(i hate taking any medication) I don't mind depression, it comes, it goes... to me, depression is not worth treating medicinaly because i've been depressed off and on for the past 5 years. To me depression is just something we have to deal with and its something i choose to deal with w/o medication... i was just curious if someone with SA had been prescribed a benzo... later to be prescribed an SSRI, and noticed a high improvment of motivation/social status.

I don't like the way SSri's seem to re-wire the brain. With benzos, it just feels calming, as it slows down the CNS, SSRI's change around all your chemicles. I would be willing to try the SSRI if it could truly help with the anxiety in combo with the benzo- i can sacrafice my emotion for that, as far as being depressed, I'm fine with that. I know of and use alot of legal herbs to put a temporary smile on my face when i really need to.

Good times bad times-no offense to anyone, but i find using AD for depression to be weak. I NEED the klonopin just to leave my house. With depression, i just kind of take it in, realize how i feel and make sure not to feel sorry for myself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well, to each his own. I take benzos and wellbutrin not even sure if wellbutrin is an ssri but i have taken ssris ans snri's in the past and the zoloft did help with my anxiety and depression.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Depression is a serious medical condition. A lot of depressed people need to be medicated in order to leave their house everyday. They need their meds, like you need yours, to leave the house. I just wanted to put my 2 cents in because it sounds like you are portraying depression as something that you can just " get over" and for many, many people that is not the case at all. Thanks.


----------



## Ups AndDowns (Nov 20, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> Depression is a serious medical condition. A lot of depressed people need to be medicated in order to leave their house everyday. They need their meds, like you need yours, to leave the house. I just wanted to put my 2 cents in because it sounds like you are portraying depression as something that you can just " get over" and for many, many people that is not the case at all. Thanks.


Well for me depression is something i can just get over. But point taken, I'm sure depression affects many people at different levels, I've just never been depressed to the point where it ever seemed infinitly permanent.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Taking medication for depression is NOT a sign of weakness.


----------



## fuel (May 4, 2013)

*Be well*

I understand that this post if very old, but wanted to post this for future readers....
I've used Clonazepam with Celexa in the past. It seemed to do well. However, like you, I realized that SSRIs do rewrite your brain and that knowledge caused me to get off those meds.
Changing my diet actually had a large positive impact. I went on the "virgin diet" which allows you to determine if you're sensitive or allergic to certain foods. For example, gluten and MSG can possibly trigger/cause anxiety.
Something else that's important is to make sure you're getting a good amount of vitamin B complex. I take "Perfect Calm" by New Chapter. It helps a lot.

Be well.


----------

